# Cattleya Bob Betts a classic



## tomp (Sep 28, 2021)

What she lacks in shape she makes up for in history and fragrance. Chadwick’s blurb on Bow Bells includes a discussion of the progeny Bob Betts. Like so much of Chadwick it is A worthwhile read.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 28, 2021)

Lovely. Mine has not started to bud yet,
David


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 28, 2021)

I always wanted a vintage white Cattleya Bow Bells! Very beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2021)

elegant


----------



## tomp (Sep 28, 2021)

Forgot to mention there are 7 nice flowers on 2 inf.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 28, 2021)

Fantastic


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 28, 2021)

Truly a classic! Nice one Tom.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 28, 2021)

Gorgeous and wanting so badly to know the fragrance for myself!
Slippertalk, my number one, go-to forum for gorgeous heirloom and species Cattleyas!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2021)

Always a joy to see a wellgrown classic!


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 2, 2021)

Beautiful! 7 flowers on two inflorescences is great, would you be able to post a full plant photo when they're all open? Is this the 'White Lightning' clone?


----------



## tomp (Oct 4, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Beautiful! 7 flowers on two inflorescences is great, would you be able to post a full plant photo when they're all open? Is this the 'White Lightning' clone?


----------



## tomp (Oct 4, 2021)

Here is full plant photo, which not great nor easy to get a nice shot as plant hanging in a basket and not well organized. May have to take it apart and redo soon. It could ‘White Lighting’ but have no proof.


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 4, 2021)

tomp said:


> Here is full plant photo, which not great nor easy to get a nice shot as plant hanging in a basket and not well organized. May have to take it apart and redo soon. It could ‘White Lighting’ but have no proof.View attachment 29857
> View attachment 29855
> View attachment 29857
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, that’s an impressive plant. Look at those roots! Congrats on the excellent culture, it’s beautiful and looks very happy!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 5, 2021)

as over 50% mossiae i would think this plant was a spring bloomer. unless you are in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## monocotman (Oct 5, 2021)

White lightning is an autumn bloomer usually. Not sure about other clones.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 5, 2021)

tomp said:


> Here is full plant photo, which not great nor easy to get a nice shot as plant hanging in a basket and not well organized. May have to take it apart and redo soon. It could ‘White Lighting’ but have no proof.View attachment 29857
> View attachment 29855
> View attachment 29857
> 
> ...


Wow, love it. Grow them like a Vanda! seems to be working well. Those roots would be all over your benches and impossible to lift out.


----------



## tomp (Oct 5, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> as over 50% mossiae i would think this plant was a spring bloomer. unless you are in the southern hemisphere?


Northern California, Bolinas to be specific


PeteM said:


> Wow, love it. Grow them like a Vanda! seems to be working well. Those roots would be all over your benches and impossible to lift out.


pete
i prefer to mount or hang anything I can cause it is all about the roots, and my GH is near enough to the coast that the ambient humidity helps.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 5, 2021)

tomp said:


> Northern California, Bolinas to be specific
> 
> pete
> i prefer to mount or hang anything I can cause it is all about the roots, and my GH is near enough to the coast that the ambient humidity helps.


Also I very much prefer the greenhouse pictures, 'in situ'. I get a better understanding of the growing conditions and love seeing growing environments, surrounding companion orchids. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## tomp (Oct 5, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Also I very much prefer the greenhouse pictures, 'in situ'. I get a better understanding of the growing conditions and love seeing growing environments, surrounding companion orchids. Thanks for posting those.


I‘ll try to remember that


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 6, 2021)

That is the way to grow Cattleyas! So vigorous and healthy! If you transfer it to a pot, it might sulk!


----------



## tomp (Oct 6, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> That is the way to grow Cattleyas! So vigorous and healthy! If you transfer it to a pot, it might sulk!


I agree. I wouldn’t try to pot it. There ain’t no pots in the forrest.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 12, 2021)

A beauty! My previous one had virus...I should have a new one in the near future.


----------



## abax (Nov 12, 2021)

Glorious and I like gh photos. I'm always nosey about other people's greenhouses.


----------

